# Copper Sulfate Regimes



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has any regimes they found work with using copper sulfate. 

I have finally gained control of my pond, algae free and AquaShade looking great. I was wondering if regular treatments of copper even when there is no algae would help keep it from even forming. 

I know all ponds are different. I have a 1 acre pond, and very shallow around edges then out to 7' to 8' in middle. Just curious if 7-10lbs every few weeks would be okay or not. Appreciate any info


----------



## Lady J (Sep 21, 2014)

SelfTaught said:


> Just curious if anyone has any regimes they found work with using copper sulfate.
> 
> I have finally gained control of my pond, algae free and AquaShade looking great. I was wondering if regular treatments of copper even when there is no algae would help keep it from even forming.
> 
> I know all ponds are different. I have a 1 acre pond, and very shallow around edges then out to 7' to 8' in middle. Just curious if 7-10lbs every few weeks would be okay or not. Appreciate any info


5 pounds every couple weeks will help control your algae,increase the amount if algae continues to be a problem


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Appreciate the reply! That sounds about right. It's been 3 weeks since my last treatment. I walked the pond last night and saw some algae forming. Treated it again and it's already dying. Every cpl weeks I will
Be doing that from now on


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Due to decomposition consumimg oxygen which will(can) kill your larger fish quick!, only treat half of the surface at a time. Do the other half a few days apart. Even if you have constant aeration, this CAN happen(it did to me!) a hard lesson learned. Potential stress to fish from extreme draught and heat, as well as unseasonal precipitation causing excessive runoff can be factors in determining "when" to treat pond weeds also. In my opinion, "routine" chemical weed treating a pond is not necessary, and potentially hazarous to pond life.


----------

